# Holding Temps - Is it just me?



## illini40 (Jan 28, 2018)

Good morning

Is it just me, or is there something I am missing?

I struggle to regulate and hold even a somewhat steady temp on both my smoker and grill.

I have a Masterbuild gas smoker and a Weber gas grill. I am using a Weber iGrill2 for a thermometer. It seems that I am constantly battling the smoker or grill as the temps are either dropping or climbing.

Any suggestions? Is it simply user error?


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 28, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## illini40 (Jan 28, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> Thinner metal smokers/grills are much more easily effected by wind then ones made of thicker material. If grilling/smoking in a breezy area a wind break might be in order.
> 
> Another factor might be "having a look". Constantly opening the lid to check to see what's going on is a no no. The old saying "if your looking you ain't cooking" are words to live buy. On a 16-18 low and slow cook on my BGE I open the lid 3 times. Two of the three lid openings is either putting the meat onto start or taking it off when finished.



Thanks for the response and ideas.

I have tried to reduce as much wind exposure as possible. Both last weekend and this weekend there was minimal breeze, and I still had some challenges of constantly going up or down.

I do not think looking is an issue. Especially with my smoker, I do not open it much at all. 

I have the iGrill thermometer to monitor temps, and I adjust the gas as needed. No need to open up and look to do those.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 28, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 28, 2018)

Try a welding blanket, inexpensive considering how much it helps with heat retention. It can be draped to the ground and clipped to your legs to make a wind break to eliminate blow out when it kicks up.


----------



## illini40 (Jan 28, 2018)

This is the smoker I have: https://masterbuilt.com/product/20051311-30-vertical-propane-smoker-2/

It has a small water/drip pan above the chip pan. I also run a cast iron pan, on top of the factory chip pan, to put my chips in.

Would it help to put a larger foil pan, filled with water, on the bottom rack, in addition to the factory water pan? Would that help at all or too much water?

Thanks!


----------



## illini40 (Jan 28, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> Try a welding blanket, inexpensive considering how much it helps with heat retention. It can be draped to the ground and clipped to your legs to make a wind break to eliminate blow out when it kicks up.



Thanks for the idea. So this should help maintain a temp, with running a lower flame?


----------



## buzzy (Jan 28, 2018)

I agree totally with what the others said l have a smoke hollow which is basically a thin tin box. It is in a little smoke shack because we have wind here alot. I have to turn mine up when I put the meat in then down about half way through an again towards the end. Has to do with the cold meat heating up. Most things i do go from frig to smoker. I don’t worry about exact temps unless I’m doing something that I have to worry about a fat out or dried beef. I feel its all part of the process.  Oh an the times I really struggle is when the bottle is getting low. Hope this helps. Smoke on!!!!!


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sure, reduces your heat loss thru your thinner gauge steel.


----------



## radio (Jan 28, 2018)

How well do the doors seal? If there is a gap, it will make maintaining steady temp nearly impossible, especially with a breeze.  The welding blanket will help a Lot, but making a silicone gasket to seal the doors will also help


----------



## Kamphiker (Jan 28, 2018)

illini40 said:


> Thanks for the idea. So this should help maintain a temp, with running a lower flame?


Welding blanket from Harbor Freight inexpensive


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2018)

All good suggestions, but I would add. 
Don't get too excited about the temp swings.
Fire up the smoker & see where it settles in at.
Give it a half hour & see if it is going to stay at that temp.
Then if you want it at another temp, make a small adjustment in the flame.
Let it stabilize & give it another half hour to see where it is going to run.
If you are constantly adjusting the burner control, the temps will be all over the place.
Remember, in most cases any temp between 225-300 is just fine for smoking just about anything.
My Lang likes to run around 270-280, so I just let it.
Al


----------



## Kamphiker (Jan 28, 2018)

Flare ups from wood flaming instead of smoldering ?

Welding blankets are either fiberglass cloth (1,000° F. max) or Silica Cloth (1,800° F.) are the 2 most common materials used.   The insulating properties increase with the thickness of the base cloth.

Harbor freight welding blankets are inexpensive. Pre-made welding blankets have sewn edges on all 4 sides and may include grommets depending on the size. One thing to keep in mind, if you cut a welding blanket down to size the cut edge will unravel.

You could also use plain Fiberglass cloth that is used in industrial applications (as in pipe wrapping at power plants, refineries etc.) and even fiberglass cloth used in boat building.  They all are basically made from recycled glass bottles and have the same maximum 1,000° F service limit. (exceptions are "treated glass cloth" to increase temperature Mica is one treatment).


----------



## illini40 (Jan 28, 2018)

Kamphiker said:


> Flare ups from wood flaming instead of smoldering ?
> 
> Welding blankets are either fiberglass cloth (1,000° F. max) or Silica Cloth (1,800° F.) are the 2 most common materials used.   The insulating properties increase with the thickness of the base cloth.
> 
> ...



Good point on a blanket unraveling. I would assume you have to cut out an opening for the top vent.

Any suggestions?


----------



## illini40 (Jan 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> All good suggestions, but I would add.
> Don't get too excited about the temp swings.
> Fire up the smoker & see where it settles in at.
> Give it a half hour & see if it is going to stay at that temp.
> ...



Thanks for the reminder for patience. I wonder if some of the fluctuations are caused by myself. I probably mess with the burner control way too quickly and it may be over compensating.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 29, 2018)

illini40 said:


> Good point on a blanket unraveling. I would assume you have to cut out an opening for the top vent.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Remember that fire blankets are made of fiberglass. you cut a hole in it, it starts to fray and little pieces of fiber glass break loose and float in the air. Wear a breathing mask when cutting. And do not move it too much once it is around the smoker.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 29, 2018)

Try sealing the cut edges with some hi-temp silicone. Doesn't have to be food grade.


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm with Smokin Al.
I have a Masterbuilt propane smoker and was having the issues with holding a steady temp.
I'm in Southern California so i dont have to deal the cold typically.
I now fire up my smoker 30 to 45 minutes prior to putting in the meat or fowl.
I usually get a fairly steady temps after that. 
This also helps me getting TBS so I don't over smoke.
I use wood chunks.
I use a water pan.
I have a needle valve set up.
I use a CI skillet for my wood chunks raised above the burner.
Don't forget when you put  a piece of meat or fowl in your smoker the temps will drop for a bit.

Hope this helps.

r2


----------



## mincraig (May 20, 2018)

Try another thermometer either by itself or at the same time as you use your Webber thermo. If your Webber is being used in two separate units and both are temp swinging ... I use clean sand in my CC Smoke Vault 24 (second tray) and once heated helps eliminate temp swings. Perhaps a camping store could supply you with the fiberglass rope used to seal the glass on free standing direct vent gas heaters.


----------

